# bloody horn buds - help!



## pixie12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I need help with what's wrong with this poor little guy - he was disbudded at least 3 weeks ago, I've had him for almost 2 weeks - he's 9 weeks now.  Is this normal it almost looks like the hard part of the horn has fallen off - the other side looks like it is about to erupt also.  Please let me know how I should treat- or if this is an emergency!   Thanks!!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 28, 2009)

pixie12 said:
			
		

> I need help with what's wrong with this poor little guy - he was disbudded at least 3 weeks ago, I've had him for almost 2 weeks - he's 9 weeks now.  Is this normal it almost looks like the hard part of the horn has fallen off - the other side looks like it is about to *erupt also*.  Please let me know how I should treat- or if this is an emergency!   Thanks!!!


If the disbudding went correctly, the horn buds should be all dried up and well on their way to healing within 3 weeks..  I don't really get a good feeling from the words "erupt also" with regard to the other bud...did the first one literally erupt in some way?  Was/is there any exudate coming from the wound?  I know this is gross, but...does it smell bad?  Does he have a fever?  Is he acting depressed or anything like that?

It certainly could have gotten infected and ruptured, or it could be that the disbudding wasn't entirely effective and the bud continued to grow into a really weak, loosely rooted horn that got ripped off recently.  I've had that happen..

If he were mine, I'd hit him with some oxytetracycline or penicillin.  Even if it was just a bad disbudding and isn't infected right now, the antibiotics should help keep it that way.  I'd also go ahead and hit him with Tetanus anti-toxin as well.

I'm not a vet, though...hard to guage what's going on with pictures.  

If you don't have a good goat vet, maybe this is your opportunity to find one.


ETA...  I looked at the pic again, and I really don't like the looks of what appears to be inflammation behind that other horn bud..  Also..the color...is that nitrofurazone or something, or is the skin really that discolored?

I'd get that anti-toxin in him ASAP and SQ him with penicillin at about 1ml/20lbs twice a day starting right now....but again, that's me, and I'm not a vet..just a guy looking at a picture from way over yonder across the intarwebs.

ETA again...  The dosage for penicillin apparently should be 1ml/15lbs...not 20lbs.  Sorry.  :/


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

This looks fairly normal to me.  I disbud differently than this one was done, but it looks like the goat just knocked off the scull cap a tish early.

If it were here, I'd just spray with fural.  Make sure too that it's UTD on CD&T


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, there are two opinions for ya!


----------



## pixie12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info!  I found a vet and will be taking him in tomoroow.  Also, the guy that I got him from said he doesn't vaccinate his goats...  I'm planning on doing this - is it a common practice to go without???


----------



## norcal (Jul 28, 2009)

Ours looked similar, not as bad, usually a smaller part would come off. 

And my best friend doesn't vaccinate and only worms her milker occasionally.   I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but she's had goats her whole life - and that's her way of doing things.    I'm on a homesteading list and get BOTH sides of the vaccinate/don't vaccinate coin.   And folks can go back n forth about it.   I just smile and take it all in.....


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

Common practice depends on who you ask.  IMO it's a very poor idea to skip it.

If he were here, he'd get 3-4 cc tet antitoxin right away along with a C/D&T dose now, then again in two weeks, then again in another 2 weeks.


----------

